# Schwalbe Road Cruiser: 6 Bar Luftdruck für "schwere Personen"?



## gewicht (22. Januar 2022)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir mein erstes Trekking-Fahrrad gekauft und bin natürlich sehr begeistert.

*Verbaut sind:*
- Schwalbe Road Cruiser
- 28 Zoll
- 42 mm Reifendicke
- 42-622

*Erlaubter Druck:*
- 3,5 bis 6 Bar

Laut Reifendruck-Rechner sind 4 Bar für eine 75 kg schweren Person in Ordnung. Ich bin ziemlich groß, betreibe Kraftsport und wiege knapp 115 kg. Laut Rechner soll jedes KG mit 1 Prozent aufgeschlagen werden.

*Meine Rechnung (bitte korrigieren):*
40 Prozent von 4 Bar = 1.6 Bar

Ich müsste also 5,6 Bar auf dem Reifen haben, dies wäre knapp unter der Maximallast.

Erscheint mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu hoch, bin derzeit auf 4 Bar und kann damit gut fahren, alles darüber wäre vom Gefühl her viel zu hart.

*Mein Ziel:*
Ich möchte den Verschleiß so gering wie möglich halten.

Danke euch 😁


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2022)

Für minimalen Verschleiß willst du maximalen Druck.
Ich fahre selbst z.B. auf meinem E-Bike aber auch mit Absicht etwas weniger Druck als empfohlen um etwas mehr Dämpfung zu bekommen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Januar 2022)

Du bist doch im Wahlbereich, also wenn 4,0 Bar dafür sorgen, das du für dich bequem fährst und du keine Durchschläge bis auf die Felge hast ist alles gut. 

PS: Mehr Druck (also weniger Auflagefläche während der Fahrt) hast du zwar weniger Verschleiß, aber auch weniger Grip beim Bremsen. Finde dein Gleichgewicht ... ich habe 7,0 Bar auf meinen 25´er breiten Reifen


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Januar 2022)

gewicht schrieb:


> *Mein Ziel:*
> Ich möchte den Verschleiß so gering wie möglich halten.


Dann musste 6 bar reinballern  

Hintergrund ist: Je weniger Druck im Reifen ist desto weicher ist er (klar). Wenn der Reifen weicher ist verformt er sich dort wo er Kontakt zur Straße hat entsprechend stärker. Das ist Walkarbeit und das verschleißt den Reifen.

Dennoch ist Maximaldruck sicher nur selten der Optimalzustand.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hintergrund ist: Je weniger Druck im Reifen ist desto weicher ist er (klar). Wenn der Reifen weicher ist verformt er sich dort wo er Kontakt zur Straße hat entsprechend stärker. Das ist Walkarbeit und das verschleißt den Reifen.


Wenn zu wenig Druck drauf ist geht das auch auf die Felgen.


----------



## jostfun (23. Januar 2022)

Moin, ich fahr mit 5 bar. Klar ist da kaum noch Restkomfort (sollte mal die max 6 bar ausprobieren). Zu den genannten Vor- und Nachteilen, kommt für mich die Kraft, welche aufgewandt werden muss. Je praller der Reifen, desto leichter hab ich es Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen und das Rad rollt auch deutlich länger wenn ich es mal einfach laufen lassen will und es eh nur gerade aus geht.

p.s. Es gibt nen Reifendruckrechner...ich hab das in den 80ern mit zwei Fingern an den Reifenwänden gelernt, ob der Reifen Luft braucht oder nicht


----------



## dekay55 (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn zu wenig Druck drauf ist geht das auch auf die Felgen.



Und Zuviel Druck macht die Flanke an der Felge genauso Kaputt.....

Nichts desto Trotz, Reifendruck Rechner ? WTF Den Reifendruck ermittelt man nach eigenem ermessen so das man sich Wohl fühlt und das Bike gescheit fährt, also wenn dich bei 4 Bar wohl fühlst dann lass das so und leb damit das Reifen nen Verschleißteil sind die man halt Regelmäßig tauscht.

Vorallem das sind 10€ Reifen, das is doch nen Witz wenn die Verschlissen sind, ich könnt es vielleicht noch verstehen bei so nem 50€ Reifen aber bei nem 10€ Reifen auf den Verschleiß achten ? Schau Lieber das du das Bike richtig und Regelmässig Pflegst, das spart dir Kohle weil das tatsächlich verschleiß minimierend ist wenn man schaut das Kette und Ritzel immer sauber ist, nie mim Wasserstrahl  beim Putzen an Stellen spritzen wo Lager sind, Lenkkopf, Trettlager, Gabel ganz wichtig niemals mit nem Wasserstrahl auf die Tauchrohre gehen. Hochdruckreiniger ist komplett Tabu für nen Fahrrad ( außer man mag eben nen hohen Lager Verschleiß und ne Defekte Dämpfung )


----------



## MfDoom (24. Januar 2022)

3,7 Bar ist die perfekte Balance aus Komfort und Härte


----------



## gewicht (29. Januar 2022)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, zwischen 3,5 und 4 bar erhalte ich das perfekte Ergebnis, du liegst (auch wenn es ironisch ist) gar nicht falsch. Ich bin aber auf 4 bar geblieben, fahrbar und gerade an der Grenze zu „es wird ungemütlich“. Rollt super aus!

Mir gehts primär darum, ob 6 bar überhaupt möglich sind und ob es Sinn ergibt. Selbst 10 Euro Reifen müssen gewechselt werden, den Aufwand will ich nach Möglichkeit durch eigene Fehler nach hinten verschieben.

Der Rest wurde perfekt eingestellt und wird regelmäßig gepflegt, da achte ich ebenfalls drauf.

Alle, die sich wundern: Das ist nach 7 Jahren mein erstes Rad, ich habe als Kind und Jugendlicher nur alte aufgebrauchte Räder gefahren. Bin selbst erstaunt, was da alles hinter steckt und wie „leicht“ die Räder fahren / rollen. Da wird man bei 20 km Strecke nicht mal warm.

Vielen Dank für eure ganzen Tipps und Ideen 😁


----------



## dekay55 (30. Januar 2022)

6 Bar kommt eben Stark aufs Laufrad bzw. die Felge drauf an was die an Maximal Druck abkönnen, und dann kommt es auf die Schläuche drauf an was die mitmachen. Das was auf den Reifen steht heißt noch lange nicht das die Restlichen Bauteile so nen Druck mitmachen  

Ich fahr z.b hinten zwischen  2.8 und 3 Bar  und vorne zwischen 2.5 - 3 Bar auf meinem All Mountain, auf Asphalt bisschen Mehr druck, wenn ich über unbefestigte Wege fahr dann eher weniger Druck und mehr Grip. Allerdings is das auch nen Fully.
Bei mir ist z.b der Maximaldruck ohnehin durch die Felgen begrenzt glaub bei 5 Bar wird es schon Kritisch für meine Leichtbau Felgen 

Reifen Wechseln ist übrigens nicht Schwer und dauert auch nicht Lange, kauf dir einfach 2 Gescheite Reifenheber zu den Neuen Reifen dazu ( kost 3-4€ ) normalerweise mit Übung brauchst keine 5 Minuten für nen Laufrad wenn du kein Tubeless System hast. 

Aber das aller wichtigste wie gesagt die Pflege von dem Fahrrad damit das auch weiterhin so leicht rollt


----------



## gewicht (31. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort 😁

Es handelt sich bei mir um ein Trekkingrad und die Straßen hier sind typische Landstraßen mit den typischen Löchern und Unebenheiten. Manchmal auch leichte Steigung.

Ich habe etliche Tage damit verbracht, den Aufbau überhaupt zu verstehen. Nach vielen Stunden war ich zumindest warm mit der Schaltung, Aufbau, wie was wo eingestellt wird etc blabla, wollte das Fahrrad wie mein Computer auswendig kennen. Hat sich bewährt, gab lautes Schleifen. Es war aber nur Dreck zwischen V-Brake und Felge.

Gibt drei Dinge, wovor ich mich drücke:
1. Reifen wechseln (stelle mir das besonders kompliziert am Hinterrad vor)
2. Kette wechseln
3. Speichen nachziehen

Aber da schaue mir dann noch ein paar Tutorials an 😁


----------

